# [UP FOR GRABS]{OMFTAB}Samsung 10.1 TouchWiz Port



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

Someone take it and run, I wash my hands of this 

www.r2doesinc.bitsurge.net/omftab-1.zip || md5 353f2e1230aa06a379a15d49ef73e2f8


----------



## unkzdomain (Jul 7, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## 0909xelA (Jun 26, 2011)

This looks very nice!


----------



## revenge8 (Jun 10, 2011)

awesome work!


----------



## Segnaro (Jun 30, 2011)

So I'm guessing that pushing the sensor libs didn't fix autorotate?


----------



## sailrace (Jun 27, 2011)

What case is that?


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

So what's broken? Sensors I take it from the post above?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanford (Jun 11, 2011)

any movement on this? (I know, I know... it's only been a day!)


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

i think im just going to pass this off to whoever wants to take it up. Ill help, but i just dont have the experience with tegra devices to do this port, nor the time to gain that experience. sorry for the tease


----------



## PatrikSelin (Jul 10, 2011)

Problems:

- "Charging paused. Battery temperature too high or too low". Message appears all the time. The device is not charging.

- Wifi not work

- Auto rotation not work

- Camera not work

- The device does not turn off.

I restored to the Prime 1.5 version, but Touchwiz looks much better. Hopefully someone will fix problems


----------



## urielbest (Jul 10, 2011)

r2doesinc said:


> i think im just going to pass this off to whoever wants to take it up. Ill help, but i just dont have the experience with tegra devices to do this port, nor the time to gain that experience. sorry for the tease


Dont pass it of man you did a nice work, keep in touch man.
Saludos from Puerto Rico

Sent from my Transformer TF101


----------



## urielbest (Jul 10, 2011)

PatrikSelin said:


> Problems:
> 
> - "Charging paused. Battery temperature too high or too low". Message appears all the time. The device is not charging.
> 
> ...


Yes, man TouchWiz look super much better if the developer fix this things it will be super nice.

Sent from my Transformer TF101


----------



## kevinniven (Jul 6, 2011)

Keep up the good work!!!:grin3:


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd really love to see this finished. It's actually a nice set of extra features by Samsung for once and could hold most of us over until Google releases source code for Honeycomb so that things like Cyanogenmod and other ROMs can make AOSP that much better. Also, anyone wanting the application dock can check out wizz bar on the android market - its pretty much the same thing and the free version allows for 7 apps to be docked there.


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

unless someone else picks it up, it wont be finished. ive already sold my tab.


----------

